# XPLOR Boatworks



## LowTideSC (Apr 13, 2018)

Is anyone running the X18? Looks like a great boat for the Lowcountry waters of Charleston. I have been on a difficult search finding a user skiff even in the 25-30K range and a brand new Xplor might fit this need. Looked at Mitzi's, that are still around 27-30K out the door and still seem to have a few "cheaper" build / parts. If anyone has any other suggestions that would be great to hear some other ideas. Looking for a 17-18ft with a decent sized beam...center console with at least a 60HP outboard.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

I've been curious about them for awhile now too. Love Spear's designs but haven't seen any X18s on the water around here to check one out. It's on my short list to look into locally along with Riptide Boats in Awendaw for our next skiff.


----------



## LowTideSC (Apr 13, 2018)

Is Riptide still cranking them out? A guy had a 2018 with 100 hours on it back in March for 20K..I missed that one and regret it!


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

Salt Marsh Heron 16?


----------



## LowTideSC (Apr 13, 2018)

Any idea on the beam on the Salt Marsh?


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

LowTideSC said:


> Any idea on the beam on the Salt Marsh?


Their site say 52" @ waterline and 70" @ deck.


----------



## LowTideSC (Apr 13, 2018)

Not bad for a 16. The Heron 18 is a good looking boat. I am going to reach out for pricing.


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

LowTideSC said:


> Not bad for a 16. The Heron 18 is a good looking boat. I am going to reach out for pricing.


Well equipped you're looking at around 30k for the Heron 16 with 60hp and 40k for the 18 with 90hp


----------



## LowTideSC (Apr 13, 2018)

Thanks TravHale...I'll do some more digging..


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

I have looked closely at the X18 as well. The price for a new build is very reasonable and it seems like a great boat. Larger boat to fit 4 people but still drafts shallow and runs well with light HP. 
What made me hold off on them was the lack of storage. I can appreciate a large cockpit but having literally zero storage in the stern drove me away...


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

LowTideSC said:


> Is Riptide still cranking them out? A guy had a 2018 with 100 hours on it back in March for 20K..I missed that one and regret it!


Yes, they told me their website got hacked but have since messaged them on IG to see if they were producing the 17'er and they are still in business


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

TravHale said:


> Well equipped you're looking at around 30k for the Heron 16 with 60hp and 40k for the 18 with 90hp


For 40k Id buy a 10 weight but thats just me.


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

Backcountry 16 said:


> For 40k Id buy a 10 weight but thats just me.


I don't know much about those other than they look pretty good. You can get a nicely equipped 10wt for $40k tho?


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

I think thats around what they are contact @Skiffmizer on here he builds them they look pretty sweet to me.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

The X18 didnt do much for me but I am interested in seeing the new X7.


----------



## LowTideSC (Apr 13, 2018)

BrownDog said:


> The X18 didnt do much for me but I am interested in seeing the new X7.


Anything that stood out in a negative light? I know it might be personal opinion but I like hearing different points of view.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

LowTideSC said:


> Anything that stood out in a negative light? I know it might be personal opinion but I like hearing different points of view.


let me start this as saying I have not been on one and my thoughts should completely be taken with a grain of salt due to that.
to me it looks like an over built/bulky spear. Too much area is taken up with seating and a large console, it also appears to have a small front deck. Maybe I’m just too picky though.
I certainly want to see a SC builder succeed.

but like I said above the new X7 design appears to be more my speed, I just wish it was a hair shorter.

after looking over the 10weight and talking with them and Chris at the last expo here in Charleston if I was putting money down on a new boat they would be towards the top of my list.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

I talked to Brian a couple years ago when he brought the prototype 10wt to the expo, and yes it’s $40k but it is also a 7”-9” draft where the X18 is a 6” loaded draft. I think the new X7 is more comparable to the 10wt in deadrise and draft, but again, haven’t seen the X7 either. When it comes to skiffs, I like the less is more approach, which is why I don’t want much storage. That’s what big boats are for


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

BrownDog said:


> let me start this as saying I have not been on one and my thoughts should completely be taken with a grain of salt due to that.
> to me it looks like an over built/bulky spear. Too much area is taken up with seating and a large console, it also appears to have a small front deck. Maybe I’m just too picky though.
> I certainly want to see a SC builder succeed.
> 
> ...


I may be mistaken, but the X7 looks to be an x18 with some deadrise faired in. So, an overbuilt Spear with more Deadrise. I wonder what the legit hull weight is.


----------



## Get Tight! (Feb 3, 2020)

I water trialed one with Frankie Marion on Lake Murray with a Howling west wind and that thing was awesome. It is a perfect boat fo SC, made 2hrs from you. I’ve been to the shop and he was so welcoming and eager for me to see what they were up to. When I called for a trial, he asked if I wanted to go fish the coast to get a feel. I loved the idea of being able to take my 10 year old by the shop periodically and watch our build. I guarantee if you call Frankie, he would meet you in Charleston today for a water trial. The only reason I haven’t started my build is because Covid has slowed my business down significantly. Do yourself a favor and call Frankie Marion @ (803) 518-5660.


----------



## Mcarline (Jul 17, 2020)

LowTideSC said:


> Is anyone running the X18? Looks like a great boat for the Lowcountry waters of Charleston. I have been on a difficult search finding a user skiff even in the 25-30K range and a brand new Xplor might fit this need. Looked at Mitzi's, that are still around 27-30K out the door and still seem to have a few "cheaper" build / parts. If anyone has any other suggestions that would be great to hear some other ideas. Looking for a 17-18ft with a decent sized beam...center console with at least a 60HP outboard.


Picked up a 2018 in November with a 60 suz. Been loving it so far for Louisiana marsh. 25ga fuel tank and that 60 I can go where ever I want twice. Carries a load extremely well and floats in 6” fully loaded 4 before I put the 80 ulterra on it. 
Ive seen a few of their new builds and it looks like they addressed the stern storage issue. They added a few hatches instead of the open storage under the seat. Only had one problem with the fuel line it came with but brought it up to them and they took care of it as well as a few upgrades and add ons and only charged for the parts. Great group of guys to work with. If you’re in NC Shoot them an email and go run one.


----------



## Greg Allison (Mar 13, 2018)

The owners of XPLOR fish in your area a good bit, if you contact them I am sure they would meet up, and show you a boat. I have been to their shop a few times, and while I haven't been out on their boats, I have a seen a few ready to ship. The finishing work on them was very clean.


----------



## papapogey (Jul 27, 2016)

Anyone know if they can move the console door? Something just doesn't look right with it on the side. Not a deal breaker but just curious.


----------



## Mcarline (Jul 17, 2020)

papapogey said:


> Anyone know if they can move the console door? Something just doesn't look right with it on the side. Not a deal breaker but just curious.


They cut and install those so if you wanted one cut differently they shouldn’t have a problem with it. I thought about redoing my console with the door on the back but through doors on the sides is so much easier to get into for dry storage. It does reduce wall storage though (speaker amp, battery charger, lights). Also vertical rod holders for conventional rods look better on the side of the console. I use my horizontal more so I opted for rod holders on my yeti in front the console so I can remove when I’m not using conventional.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

TravHale said:


> Their site say 52" @ waterline and 70" @ deck.


That's not accurate, might be the numbers for the lodge editon. My Heron 16 rub rail to rub rail was 73", if you want to count outside of rub rail to outside of rub rail it was 75" at the widest point.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Backcountry 16 said:


> For 40k Id buy a 10 weight but thats just me.


I'd rethink that if I was you. Did you check out the Shoot out Jan of Microskiff did side by side comparing the Lithium skiff (Floyd 10wt) to the Heron 18? The Heron 18 won out in every category. 
And Mel (designer of Heron 18) is now building an updated version of the Lithium as well, known as the Matecumbe 18. Hasn't officially hit the market but they have built a few and should be live on the market here any day now. I can't say much, but Mel and Geneo (an original partner in Lithium) took the Lithium hull design and tweaked it for optimum performance, and did a whole new interior and deck layout that is top notch.


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

paint it black said:


> I'd rethink that if I was you. Did you check out the Shoot out Jan of Microskiff did side by side comparing the Lithium skiff (Floyd 10wt) to the Heron 18? The Heron 18 won out in every category.
> And Mel (designer of Heron 18) is now building an updated version of the Lithium as well, known as the Matecumbe 18. Hasn't officially hit the market but they have built a few and should be live on the market here any day now. I can't say much, but Mel and Geneo (an original partner in Lithium) took the Lithium hull design and tweaked it for optimum performance, and did a whole new interior and deck layout that is top notch.


Starting to wonder if I should pull out on my Heron 16 build, and consider the 18. I'll be crossing bays and heading out to a few barrier islands along the Gulf Coast fairly frequently.. and now this new Lithium talk has me intrigued too.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

paint it black said:


> I'd rethink that if I was you. Did you check out the Shoot out Jan of Microskiff did side by side comparing the Lithium skiff (Floyd 10wt) to the Heron 18? The Heron 18 won out in every category.
> And Mel (designer of Heron 18) is now building an updated version of the Lithium as well, known as the Matecumbe 18. Hasn't officially hit the market but they have built a few and should be live on the market here any day now. I can't say much, but Mel and Geneo (an original partner in Lithium) took the Lithium hull design and tweaked it for optimum performance, and did a whole new interior and deck layout that is top notch.


Its a mute point for me anyways I will keep fishing my old action craft and gman no boat payments for me I will keep that 40 k for retirement fund.


----------



## mfitzrad (Oct 16, 2020)

LowTideSC said:


> Is anyone running the X18? Looks like a great boat for the Lowcountry waters of Charleston. I have been on a difficult search finding a user skiff even in the 25-30K range and a brand new Xplor might fit this need. Looked at Mitzi's, that are still around 27-30K out the door and still seem to have a few "cheaper" build / parts. If anyone has any other suggestions that would be great to hear some other ideas. Looking for a 17-18ft with a decent sized beam...center console with at least a 60HP outboard.


By way of background, I'm looking for a boat that will draft less than 8" loaded. I'm doing a wet test next week X7 and X18 next week here in the keys. Will report back. 

I just did a ride with Capt Perry on Floyd 10wt and I am extremely impressed. This is craftsman boat. Dry ride, solid fit and finishes, and everything you would expect in a flats. I did find a few considerations. The 70 was a bit under powered on the hole shot, and during the ride I pickup a enough vibration through the cushions to tingle my jingles, if you know what I mean  

It was a "little" tippy. Not enough to be an issue, but noticeable. 

Because this is a craftsman boat you have to make sure you account for the details on your build and they are all options, which can add up. My current quote is over 55k and I am mostly adding utility function to the boat as compared to convenient features. 

This may be the same with Xplor, Bonefish, East Cape, Maverick HPX-S, Hells Bay Proff all will be tested in the next few weeks.

I'm not trying to compare to declare an industry best, but rather to help me find the right boat for me. 

I've learned so much from this forum and its been a huge part of my journey. I look forward to contributing in-kind with my follow up.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

The Xplor platform was built by Harry Spear in 6 days on a table top. Just saying. Not a ton of design put into it. It's barge like.


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

trekker said:


> The Xplor platform was built by Harry Spear in 6 days on a table top. Just saying. Not a ton of design put into it. It's barge like.


I respectfully disagree. They should be a serious contender for anyone in the skiff market. 

I’ve rode in and poled a X18 in the keys and it’s not a barge at all, nor was it lacking in finish quality. That “Spear” boat was for a specific purpose and though it was the genesis for the initial design they now have several different hulls and the current production boats are nothing like the initial Spear built version. 

Frankie is a very hands on skiff builder and all they do is R & D. They have released 2 new skiffs in the past year. The new skiffs, the X7 and X13 don’t share munch in common with the early X18. And the X18 “P” performance hull mold was just released with a total reworking of the original running surface. I have one being built now.

Capt Rich Hastings in Islamorada guided out of the X18 and now just got a new X7. Bear Holeman has been running both boats for a few years as well. These guides are both top shelf and the boats meet their standards so that is a pretty solid endorsement. 

The X18 and X7 are two different animals. X18 is a Swiss Army knife do all boat that is still affordable depending on configuration but they can get up there too. I personally like a simple skiff because more hatches means more crap and I am very minimalistic. The X18 is still quite nimble, efficient and skinny given the load it can carry (6 people) which was important to me so it could fill a dual role as a sandbar hauler. 

Conversely, the X7 is a high end skiff that is on another level for performance and another price tier. Plenty of storage, and very refined. I have not rode in it yet but did go through it under construction when I went to their shop and was very impressed with the overall layout, functionality and fit and finish. Probably a much better comparison to a Floyd Skiff in my opinion though I can’t speak first hand but it looks very well put together as well.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

I was a little sad how narrow the xplor skiff’s are especially in the stern. While they appear to have a lot more freeboard it’s seems to get eaten up really quick when you put more than a 60 hp on the stern, the x13 definitely seemed to need more width especially with the 150 I tested it with.


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

I'm confused by the last couple of posts. I thought the X13 and the X7 had the same cap and layout. What makes them so much different other than the deadrise (13 vs. 7?)

Also, I thought they were beamy boats at near 8'. What does it taper to in the back?


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

windblows said:


> I'm confused by the last couple of posts. I thought the X13 and the X7 had the same cap and layout. What makes them so much different other than the deadrise (13 vs. 7?)
> 
> Also, I thought they were beamy boats at near 8'. What does it taper to in the back?


Yes, same deck layouts. This webpage has a video does a good job of explaining what is different on X13. IDK on taper. 









x13 — Xplor Boatworks


The x13 is our high-performance flats boat. It was designed with the need for speed and comfort in mind!




www.xplorboatworks.com


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

Sorry, you were talking X18 and X7. My bad. The X13 and X7 are the two new skiffs.


----------

